# Whiwhich show name should i choose for my mare? (i have some thought of!)



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I like 'Gone with the Wind'


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

I like Secret Serenade and Gone with the wind. But I also like the word play in Cee you Later 

If you want to do a word play, instead of Secret Seranade, try Ceecret Serenade :/ You might want to spell it normally and just think of it like that instead because it looks pretty weird.

One of the horses I ride is named Cee Cee and her show name is Cocoa Shanelle. I think that would really fit your horse


----------

